# Rescued----Male Golden in Duplin Co. AC



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy

Thanks and please let us all know when you find out what rescue is taking Rusty.

Rusty is just beautiful!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*I just got off the phone with the Duplin Co. AC-CFGRR has committed to taking Rusty into Rescue*-we are working on the arrangements. We have to get a Vet appt. made so he can be placed in quarantine, get the transport and pull arrangements made. As soon as all this is squared away-we will be taking him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy:

Thank you so much!! So Glad Rusty will be going to Cape Fear!!!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Good job Sandy! Ignore my email inquiring. We were going to take him if CFGRR didn't.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hey everyone-we got the Vet appt. made for his three days of Quarantine, a volunteer was headed to the shelter to pick him up. They left a little while ago-he is going to be safe and be well cared for. He's in bit of rough shape, needs a lot of TLC but CFGRR will make sure he gets everything he needs then place him in a great home.

Thanks NRGRR for the alternate backup!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy

Rusty is just a beauty! 


God Bless you and Cape Fear Golden Ret. Rescue for the selfless and loving work you all do!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Update on Rusty-Rusty is getting ready to be placed in a foster home. CFGRR has not posted him on Petfinder or our website yet-we're waiting on new pictures.

Here's the report from the Vet regarding his health-

He is h/w positive and not neutered. They say he is a really sweet boy. They found flea dirt where everyone said was mange – which is what I was hoping for since the rump area is not where mange generally starts. Hooks and rounds, he is a little skinny but not too terribly thin. 


If anyone is interested in adopting Rusty, please visit our Website to complete an Adoption Applicaiton. Applicants from NC and SC are given preference. 

Please visit CFGRR's website to review our Adoption Process, policy, and requirements.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*The Vet said Rusty is between 6-7 years old.*


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Bless you for rescuing Rusty. I appreciate all the great work you do at Cape Fear Golden Retriever Rescue.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

jimla said:


> Bless you for rescuing Rusty. I appreciate all the great work you do at Cape Fear Golden Retriever Rescue.


Thank you-all of us with CFGRR really appreciate it!

I have a Roxy too, I adopted her almost 4 years ago from CFGRR. She was a former puppy mill mom. She has had a very long journey, but has really blossomed into a very sweet, gentle, loving girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rusty*

Rusty is just a heartbreaker.
There must be a foster home out there for him!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Rusty will be going into a Foster Home this week. Not sure how soon he will begin his Heartworm Treatment-he may need to gain some weight before he starts it. 

I don't think Rusty will be in Rescue very long once he is cleared medically, he's a real sweetheart.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rusty*

I am so happy Rusty is going to his Foster Home next Week.

What a boy!!


----------

